# Killington 2-29-08



## ALLSKIING (Feb 29, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: *Feb 29th 2008 9:00-2:00

*Resort or Ski Area: *Killington

*Conditions: *Packed pow...Pow...Bumps..Crud...Cold, no wind blue ski

*Trip Report: *Hit K today after a sick day at Magic. Felt a bit stiff on the first few run but got going after that. The snow is very good and very little ice around. Hit a bunch of trails. Vagabond,Great Bear, North Star, Big Dipper, Ovation, Power Line, Lower Power Line,. Great day have to go catch the ferry so I will let the pics say the rest.

Lower Ovation
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Upper ovation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Supper Star




Big Dipper


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 29, 2008)

Power line
















North Star








Vagabond


----------



## marcski (Feb 29, 2008)

Umm, my keyboard is sticky.....from the drool as I eat my lunch in my office! (Get your minds out of the gutter!)


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 29, 2008)

any trees?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 29, 2008)

very nice pics.  i really give you props for the distance you have to travel.  

lower powerline looks so tasty.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, suprised to see them blowing snow on Superstar.  I would've figured they'd be done for the year.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks better than the last time I was there.....icecapades!!!!


----------



## danny p (Feb 29, 2008)

looks nice, going to be real nice tomorrow after the refresh.  thanks for posting the pic of vagabond.  I never get tired of that view.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 29, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> any trees?



No trees today but they looked real nice. After tonight they will be sick!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> very nice pics.  i really give you props for the distance you have to travel.
> 
> lower powerline looks so tasty.


Got back a an hour ago....I think that drive is starting to kill me..
Lower Power Line was nice but had a little ice in spots.


----------

